# Quickstep LVT or Amtico LVT



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking at flooring for hall, kitchen/family/dining room, bathroom and en-suites.

Was looking at Amtico, but have been told that the Quickstep is just as good but cheaper per square metre. They are also both click LVT I believe.

Anyone got experience with either?


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Amtico is good, the quick step gets really good reviews.
Hope this is helpful


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

Quickstep all the way for me. 

Had it in my last house, and have had it put in my new place in the downstairs loo, hall and kitchen / diner. Got it done this time in wenge colour and it looks the nuts. 

It is also very good at resisting scratches. Very pleased and it it is good value for money. It’s also easy to put down, so takes less time and cheaper to put down.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

0-MAT-0 said:


> Quickstep all the way for me.
> 
> Had it in my last house, and have had it put in my new place in the downstairs loo, hall and kitchen / diner. Got it done this time in wenge colour and it looks the nuts.
> 
> It is also very good at resisting scratches. Very pleased and it it is good value for money. It's also easy to put down, so takes less time and cheaper to put down.


Less time to put down than Amtico? Is it just put down similar to laminate? A foil or foam type base then the boards on top?

Is it quiet? Got 2 kids that like to drop stuff.......alot


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure how good a click system is for a bathroom though, what’s it made of? I have put water resistant laminate in our downstairs toilet and after a year the seams are showing signs of lifting/ swelling. 
I have expensive solid oak flooring in the living room and dining room and would never use it again. It scratches very easily and they show. Very easy to to dint so never walk on in shoes and especially heels! Areas exposed to sunlight bleach and the colour can never be restored evenly by sanding. 

For ou bathroom we are looking at amtico vinyl which is bonded down.


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

RedUntilDead said:


> Not sure how good a click system is for a bathroom though, what's it made of? I have put water resistant laminate in our downstairs toilet and after a year the seams are showing signs of lifting/ swelling.
> I have expensive solid oak flooring in the living room and dining room and would never use it again. It scratches very easily and they show. Very easy to to dint so never walk on in shoes and especially heels! Areas exposed to sunlight bleach and the colour can never be restored evenly by sanding.
> 
> For ou bathroom we are looking at amtico vinyl which is bonded down.


You can get it in waterproof laminate as well. It's very versatile. 
https://www.quick-step.co.uk/en-gb/room-types/choose-the-perfect-bathroom-flooring


----------

